# Moss Stones?!



## Flufficorn (Oct 26, 2013)

So I got me a betta. Just a cute orange and black one from PetsMart. He was nice and active and not weird looking like some of them can be...but that is not what this post is about. 

I have had bettas a few times in my life and have always done well by them. I give them hiding spaces, and soft plants to nuzzle into. What I am curious about is what the hell those mossy stones are that I see at PetCo and PetsMart that are sitting in the same area as the bettas do. What are they? Should I get one? If so, why? What is the benefit of having one? How much light do they need? 

Really I just need to know all pertinent information about them in regards to keeping my Jack a happy guy. 

Thanks.

~Fluffi


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

It's not a stone, if you are speaking of the moss in the cups. It is a Moss Ball. And acts the same as if you put a plant in your tank. The balls won't 'grow', per se, but can be pushed around by the fish, or a filter current. They don't need the typical light requirements that most aquatic plants do.

Moss balls soak up odors and keep the water clear of general funk. And are cleaned during your water changes by simply taking it out, squeezing the yucky water from it, and giving a good, quick rinse. Easy as pie. I love moss balls.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flufficorn (Oct 26, 2013)

That was very helpful. Usually I go for live plants, but up here I don't get as much light and the way the window is positioned makes getting direct light even worse. I get plenty of indirect sunlight, but it is not the proper light to allow plants to thrive. Perhaps when I head over to the store to get some more fakies, I will pick up a small one of those moss balls, too. I bet Jack would love to play with it.


----------



## Jarick (Jun 3, 2013)

My boys each have one. Red flares and fusses at his, White shoves it around like a soccer ball, and Guppy lays on it. He won't sleep anywhere else.

I'm glad I could help! I hope your boy likes it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

